# Mk4 Golf - Trunk/Boot CD Changer Installation



## RickB05 (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys, just signed up here and need some help.
I'm from UK and have a 1999 1.6 SR Mk4 Golf. I bought a 6 disc CD changer and lead to plug into my Beta head unit. The CD changer is for the trunk (or boot for us in UK). How do I fit it into there? I have found these on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-ne...wItem
Will normal screws fix these to the car in the trunk? Are holes predrilled in all cars for fixing the brackets? The 1.6 didnt come with a CD changer as standard so will I need to create the holes myself?
Heres the left side of my trunk at the moment (sorry for bad photo, it was dark) and below is how it should look:


----------

